# Georges Chakra Haute Couture S/S 2011 x 16



## Q (12 Okt. 2011)

*Models: Alexandra Tretter, Flo Gennaro, Julia Johansen, Kelli Lumi, Laine Rogova, Laura McCone, Lisa Bommerson, Maddie Kulicka, Michelle Westgeest, Nastya Karzan, Rebeka Zuborova, Rosanne Doosje, Tara Jean Nordbrock, Vika Faileeva, Zsuzsi Vagner*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Padderson (12 Okt. 2011)

das kleine Schwarze is wohl endgültig out, wenn ich mir die Farben so anschaue
:thx:


----------



## koftus89 (24 Sep. 2012)

sehr bunt und schön. danke.


----------

